# Win10 Dienstfehler 1053



## javadau2018 (3. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe gestern aus meiner .jar Datei eine .exe mit dem Programm launch4j gemacht.
Diese habe ich dann über cmd und sc.exe zum Dienst gemacht. Aber leider bricht er immer wieder beim starten direkt mit folgenden Fehler ab: Fehler 1053: Der Dienst antwortet nicht rechtzeitig auf die Start oder Steuerungsanforderung.

Viele Beiträge die ich gelesen habe, sind für WinXP, oder Win7. Und den Aufgabenplaner unter Win10 kann ich nicht gebrauchen.

Einen Wrapper oder so habe ich nicht mit eingebunden. Ich habe es gestern nach diese Anleitung versucht: https://wrapper.tanukisoftware.com/doc/german/integrate-start-stop-win.html. Aber ich bin schon direkt am Anfang gescheitert, da ich unter Tomcat 9.0.7 keine Batchvorlagen gefunden habe und nach 6 Std. suche auch den Löffel abgegeben habe.

Das Ganze ist mein erstes Projekt in dieser Richtung und ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Vielen Dank für eure Zeit!


----------



## javadau2018 (4. Mai 2018)

Ich habe das Problem jetzt erst einmal anders gelöst. 
Ich habe ein kleines Programm gefunden, was einen Dienst unter win10 installiert.


----------



## JuKu (25. Mai 2018)

@javadau2018 Willst du dieses Programm (Name / Link) noch mit der Community teilen, falls andere einmal das selbe Problem haben sollten?


----------



## javadau2018 (28. Mai 2018)

Ich habe dafür eine Batchdatei geschrieben... 
Das machte es mir sehr einfach und funktioniert sehr zu verlässig. 
Und wenn man dann noch eine Deinstalltionsdatei schreibt, kann man das Ganze auch wieder sauber deinstallieren.

Das hier hat mir sehr weitergeholfen.
https://commons.apache.org/proper/commons-daemon/procrun.html


----------

